# Corrupt system files in Windows 8.1



## mmotts (Jun 7, 2016)

System info below.

I ran the microsoft file checker tool since I kept receiving errors trying to install Office 365. The result was 2 corrupt folders (see file 1 for the errors attached to this message).

Then I called Microsoft and they wanted $200 for a one year tech support service. My PC is not worth that much so I moved on.

Since the errors are associated to Avast Antivirus, I performed a deep uninstall with IOBIT and installed AVG instead. I ran the checker tool again and the corrupt files were still there.

Then I called AVAST and they ran their own diagnostic tool and received the following errors which you can find on file 2. "You have multiple Antivirus programs installed on your machine" and "You are missing important security and stability updates". - Only AVG was visible to both myself and the technician.

Avast also wanted $200 for a one year tech support service and $120 for a 1 time fix. I said no.

I also ran the Windows "View reliability history" tool in the Control Panel and you will find the result on file #3. The reliability of the PC has dropped significantly in the last 5 days.

Now I am at a loss as I still cannot load Office. Please help and thank-you so much.






























Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3110M CPU @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 5962 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000, -1920 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 304752 MB, Free - 259828 MB;
Motherboard: Acer, EA50_HC_CR
Antivirus: Bitdefender Antivirus, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Welcome to Tech Support Guy
2. According to our system information report you have Bitdefender installed
You say you installed AVG
3. 8.1 comes with Windows Defender installed as part of the system and AVAST detects that as an anti virus, even although Windows Defender is disabled by default when another anti virus is installed
4. As a starting point please go Control Panel programs and features and confirm from there which antivirus and firewall programs are listed and then we will know which steps to take first


----------



## mmotts (Jun 7, 2016)

Thank you very much for your quick reply. 

I power uninstalled Bit defender 3 or 4 month's ago when I purchased Avast. I do recall the PC recognizing a file left behind after the uninstall. Then I tried getting rid of it with a Bitdefender uninstall program and the PC still recognized Bitdefender. So I now have 2 antivirus programs buried somewhere deep in the system.

The control panel programs only shows AVG. no Avast and no Bitdefender. 

Thanks again,
Michael


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Go to a cmd prompt with admin rights that is right click the white Microsoft flag left of taskbar and click command prompt admin
at the prompt type or better - copy and paste this as spacing is critical

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
*
report the result please

2. download please autoruns from here
https://technet.microsoft.com/en-gb/sysinternals/bb963902.aspx

post back when you have run the deployment imaging servicing command and have autoruns installed


----------



## mmotts (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello again.

I ran *Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth* and the results are attached (command.jpg).

In addition, I ran the other 2 autorun exe files.

Thank-you.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

as you can see the report is that the corruption has now been repaired
go back to a cmd prompt with admin rights and run again the system file check on
sfc /scannow
report the result please

I am unsure as to what you mean by you ran autoruns
autoruns does not do anything by running the program

when you open autoruns folder you should have an application titled *autoruns *and another titled *autorunsc*
right click the one titled *autoruns
click run as admin*
when the window opens click the tab options - on the menu bar
uncheck the item include empty locations
and check the item
Hide Microsoft entries
click OK
now search those entries for items listed as BitDefender or Avast
If you find any click to uncheck the box to the left of the item

You may also find some entries that report file not found
send screenshot of those entries please
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/...en#take-screen-capture-print-screen=windows-8

then on reply click the upload a file button below the box where you type the reply


----------



## mmotts (Jun 7, 2016)

*Hello again and hanks for all your help.*

*I included 4 files. 1. SfcScannow.jpg and 2. The entire log of the scan. 3. I extracted just the errors from the log and 4. The Autorun results. I merged all the printscreens to 1 pdf file. You will see that I unchecked the Avast item. That was the only item I found.*

*Thanks again.*

*
*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You have I think not followed the guide for autoruns
check on the options


> uncheck the item include empty locations
> and check the item
> Hide Microsoft entries
> click OK


looking at your pdf that does not seem to have been done AND it also found IOBit malware fighter - did it not?
when you uncheck you take the tick out of the box

Additionally you have IOBit Advanced System Care and AVG Tune Up
Both of these programs are registry cleaner based and will like any other program of this nature have caused damage to your system

IMHO your best option is a repair install of 8.1
This is NOT a refresh or a reset and is carried out in a special way if you wish to proceed with that option I will guide you

Before we proceed with that option my present advice is to go back to autoruns and check again through the whole list using the drop slide on the right of the program and click each listing for IOBit or any cleaner, scanner, tune up etc.

When you have done that post back and we will proceed I will be back online about 1900 UK time


----------



## mmotts (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi there. 

See the Image of Autorun.jpg file. I did uncheck "Include empty locations" and checked "Hide Microsoft entries". There is no "OK" button. It appears when I save the file it also runs through the process. 

I unchecked all cleaner, scanner, tune up, malware, ect. However, some IOBI and Avast items remained with a check since the software did not allow me to unclick about 10 items. Attached is the PDF again.

I also included SfcScannow.jpg and the entire log of the scan (entire log file was too large to upload so I included a file with just the errors from the log.

Thanks again for your hard work on this.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. The doubt has arisen because the new autoruns version which I did not have shows a slightly different window
please see my screenshot









of course as you can see what is Include empty locations on mine is changed to Hide empty locations on yours

2. Hope you can see how my doubt occurred
So my post


> uncheck the item include empty locations
> and check the item
> Hide Microsoft entries
> click OK


is of course check - hide empty locations and the OK on mine is I think rescan on yours is it not.

3. HOWEVER that is IMHO rather unimportant and I mention it only so you do not think I have lost the plot somewhere.
It is my belief that your system and by that I mean the workings of windows 8.1 insofar as relates to the file system and all its attendant parts - the registry, maintenance, store, etc has been damaged beyond recovery - other than by the means of a re-install.
Windows 8.1 does not take kindly to many third party tools and the most damaging are registry cleaner, system boosters and the like.
Third party defraggers on Windows 8.1 can actually create more fragmentation than defrag and because they often fail to recognise the implications of moving files to achieve their defrag, they actually cause windows to believe a file fragment it requires is not there.

CCleaner in default mode on 8.1 will often cause problems and CCleaner registry cleaner is a complete NO - albeit IMHO the program is one of the more reliable of this genre.

Somehow you have also acquired Lavasoft - you will know whether or not this was installed as an anti-virus - the only part I see now is a winsock entry for Lavasoft as a browser add-on - I think

4. As I mentioned in my last post


> IMHO your best option is a repair install of 8.1
> This is NOT a refresh or a reset and is carried out in a special way if you wish to proceed with that option I will guide you


5. I do not think you will get the system right without that step.
The system file check log seems to suggest that there are too many errors to repair with the DISM tool we used -which as you know did report that some corruption was repaired

6. To assist with the decision as to which way to go
Right click the white Microsoft flag left of taskbar
click File Explorer
right click C Drive
click Properties
click tools tab
click Check on error checking
then click Scan - even if it reports that it is not necessary
If it then scans and reports all in order OK please just post such
If it reports errors we will obtain the report when you reply


----------



## mmotts (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello. 

I can see how smart you are by your approach so I would never think you lost the plot.

I ran the error check and "No errors found". 
I will wait to get your instructions for a re-install.

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Go to this link
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows8

2. Select your language and version of 8.1 eg 8.1 or 8.1 professional
and 64 bit of course

3. Download the ISO to your computer

Saving it on your hard drive - make sure it is NOT saved to OneDrive
I save mine to the desktop, but you may save it to documents or where indeed you wish
The repair install saving everything cannot be done by BOOTING from the 8.1 DVD or USB

4. Mount the ISO that is done by right click the ISO file and click Mount
You will then see a new DVD virtual drive appear in Computer

5. Open that drive
then click on setup
ENSURE you select at the appropriate time to keep everything AND go online to check for updates
UNCHECKING I presume - partake in the windows experience program
On this rather LONG topic
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/solved-backup-files-will-not-open.1151876/page-7
you will see on post 97 onwards that the same procedure worked for that person

YOU may follow the full instructions here, may I suggest you read them carefully first
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/26095-repair-install-windows-8-a.html

NOTE - a wise precaution is to save your personal data docs, pics etc to an external hard drive or flash pen - just in case it goes pear shaped.


----------



## mmotts (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello there. I'm back.

I needed a couple days off from this. Please check the images attached in order. My 1st step was clicking on setup.exe twice in the virtual DVD folder.

I don't understand why the product code worked after step 2 and did not work on the last one. Thanks again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please edit your post
remove the images with the product key
I have also requested an Admin or moderator member of staff to do this or you.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The reason you have the message is because you have added features moist likely Windows Media Centre so the product key is no longer valid
I cannot understand how you go that option to add features before you go the install option
Please see the link and explain which options of those listed you saw
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/26095-repair-install-windows-8-a.html


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I have removed 2 images with a product key to stop pirates


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## mmotts (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi There.

See Image #1. This window opens up when I double clicked on setup. If I click next, it checks for updates and prompts me to enter the product key. Then it says it works and to continue. I then click "next" and it gives me only one option which is "add features" (or cancel). If I click "add features"(see image X), then it asks for the product code again and it rejects it. I was never able to add features.

Back to Image #1. If I click "No Thanks" and proceed, it checks for updates and prompts me to enter the product key. Then it says it works and to continue. I then click "next" and it gives me only one option which is "add features" (or cancel). This is the same as above.

I believe I have followed all the instructions correctly from the links you sent me.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I cannot understand what has occurred
Please verify
1. You have downloaded the ISO file for the windows 8.1 edition you have installed
2. You have right clicked that ISO file and clicked mount
3. You have then opened the virtual DVD drive and clicked setup

If you had obtained the option to add features, and the option to install and chosen the add features I can then se what has occurred but the setup is simply a way of re- installing windows but keeping all that you have - as explained on the link

if you now boot as normal I presume the report is that windows is not activated.
Please confirm this

NOTE Is there any chance you went here to get the 8.1 download ISO
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows-8/upgrade-product-key-only

and not here where I sent you to
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows8


----------



## mmotts (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi there.

Yes to 1, 2 and 3.

Check the image I attached. I blacked out the Product ID. Does the "Product ID" on the image equal the "Product Key"? If so, then it is a different number than the one I have been using and accepted by Microsoft. I do not know where the "Product ID" came from.

NOTE Is there any chance you went here to get the 8.1 download ISO? *No.*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No the product ID is not the licence - product key that is different
The product ID simply identifies the edition of windows and the type of installation
It is 20 characters long and is used only for purposes of identification by Microsoft

I regret I cannot understand why you have this situation
Indeed 8.1 already being installed you should not even have had to insert the product key
please see this for an easier to follow procedure of what I expected to be the sequence of events
http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-repair-windows-8-1-installation/

I can only think that it has not proceeded to that option because of a problem with the existing installation

When you load windows what problems do you have with the system please.


----------



## mmotts (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello again,

You are a genius. I am all set and I was able to upgrade to Windows 10 by following the refresh option and removing all the software which was fine for me. I did not even need a product code which was strange.

I was able to install and use Microsoft Office so I can't begin to tell you how much I appreciate all your hard work. It also feels like I know you very well. God bless you and I wish you all the very best in everything you do. 

Thanks again,
Michael


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you for your kind remarks
This


> I did not even need a product code which was strange.


is what I would have expected, as I mentioned.
To explain briefly the product key or licence key is embedded in the firmware.
That key was registered at Microsoft on their servers when your computer was assembled and activated by you on first use of the computer connected to the internet.
If the computer originally came with 8 then its upgrade to 8.1 was also registered.
Not only the windows installation, but the hardware is also registered.

Therefore the embedded key was detected during the installation and the upgrade to 10 and the activation of 10 was automatically made when the hardware was recognised as the same registered on the servers.

However as I said I am very pleased and thank you so much again for your kind remarks.

Please do keep away from all third party system management tools and that includes defrag and of course registry checkers.


----------

